# Getting kids into schools in Canada



## recee (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi,my family is planning to relocate to Canada. We are Irish citizens. Does anyone know how to get kids into primary schools? Is it a long process?:confused


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

recee said:


> Hi,my family is planning to relocate to Canada. We are Irish citizens. Does anyone know how to get kids into primary schools? Is it a long process?:confused


Hi, no its not a long process at all. Very straight forward in fact. Bring all reports from previous school and they will have a good idea what level your child is at, your child will be put into the grade he/she should be in by age. My two sobs went straight into elementary school from Ireland to here, one boy aged 9 went into grade five and other boy aged 5 went into kindergarten. The schooling here is excellent on my own opinion. Good luck.


----------



## recee (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks Linda,you are very kind to reply and offer advice. Glad to hear it's quite straight forward. Would you also know how long the study permit takes to obtain? I read one needs to get a study permit for kids before they can attend schools.


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

If your coming here on lmo you can get the work permit and study permit at the same time, some border officials will even let your kids enter on visitor status and this will allow them attend elementary school, that's what we did the first time, but when we renewed the permits we applied for separate study visas cos we did it all online. Hope this helps.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

With our without visa, the schools are obliged to enroll your kids. ;-) (even if you were illegal!)

It can depend upon the school district if they place kids right away in a class with all children born in the same year, of that they take a kind of placement test (Math and English if the latter is not your native language). So even in 1 town there can be a difference between the catholic and the public school board.


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

With the greatest respect you cannot enroll a child in school if you are here illegally, the school requests a copy of the work permit or study permit. In our case we also had to produce passports and proof of address here in this country. So this is my experience. As for year the child is placed into it is also my experience that the child is always put in with the same aged group, and in our situation, our 10 year old was put into grade 5. All schools will have their own policies but I'm giving my first hand experience of what happened when we came here last year. My son was assessed at the beginning to ascertain if this was the right level to put him into and they also took the previous school reports into account, making sure that they kept him at the level he would have been at home in Ireland. I know nothing about catholic schools apart from the fact that they are usually expensive. I hope this helps and as I think I've said before everyone will have their own advice to offer but this is my first hand experience having just done it last year. Good luck.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

LindaDoyle said:


> With the greatest respect you cannot enroll a child in school if you are here illegally, the school requests a copy of the work permit or study permit.


 Of course they don't like it, but it's the law, and they have to enroll these children. With our without the proper immigrant/student visa. At least, in Ontario that's the law:


> _The following information applies to the public school system in Ontario only.
> What if the school refuses to admit me because of my immigration status?
> 
> It is illegal for the school board to refuse to admit any child under 18 years of age into school because the child or the child’s parent or guardian is in Canada without immigration status. If this is happening to you, you should speak to a lawyer. Your local legal clinic may be able to assist you._


Justice For Youth and Children



> _According to the Education Act (Ontario), a school board may not refuse admission of any child under the age of eighteen to an elementary or high school. Moreover, it is illegal for a child between the ages of six and sixteen not to be in school, according to Section 21 (1)(a) of the Act.
> 
> In addition, a school board may not refuse admittance of a child under the age of eighteen to an elementary or secondary school based on the child's immigration status or the immigration status of the child's parent or guardian:
> 
> A person who is otherwise entitled to be admitted to a school and who is less than eighteen years of age shall not be refused admission because the person or the person's parent or guardian is unlawfully in Canada. (S. 49.1 of the Education Act_)


Search by Region





LindaDoyle said:


> I know nothing about catholic schools apart from the fact that they are usually expensive.


 In Ontario, they are for free. Public and catholic schools. Only Christians schools charge money, because they are private schools.


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow, never realized giving ones opinion and experience could result in a debate. 
As I said in my earlier posts our children would certainly not have been allowed into elementary school here if we couldn't provide their permits, we are in Winnipeg. 

And as for my comment on catholic schools, they are private here in Winnipeg and are therefore not free like public schooling.

Once again this forum always ends up with people attempting to hijack what should be a simple comment or answer, the original poster on the forum asked if the process was complicated or not and at this stage I would say that person is sorry they asked.

I have merely given my experience and tried to put the posters mind at ease and explained that it's not a complicated process however this thread has become way too complicated now. Hope the original poster of the question has not been put off by what has clearly turned into a
debate on whether or whether not an illegal child can go to school here and I really don't think that was the question. Good luck to you.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

The problem is that people always are talking about 'Canada', while they should beter talk about the specific province if they are dealing with provincial matters. That's all.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

LindaDoyle said:


> Wow, never realized giving ones opinion and experience could result in a debate.


But, you didn't give an opinion, you stated a fact ("you cannot enroll a child in school if you are here illegally"), and a regionally incorrect one at that.



LindaDoyle said:


> Once again this forum always ends up with people attempting to hijack what should be a simple comment or answer, the original poster on the forum asked if the process was complicated or not and at this stage I would say that person is sorry they asked.


To quote Charlie Brown, "Good grief!"

All the time, when you don't like or agree with a response, you crap on "the forum;" get over it! It's the Internet, this is what happens when millions of people with differing knowledge, background, experience and opinions collide... If you can't handle it, unplug the cable.

--

To the OP, what province are you expecting to end up in?


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

In my words........Get A Life!!!!!

My experience is as I wrote above, if you both want to turn this forum into a debate then count me out. I've better things to do with my time. 

Good luck to the original poster of this thread! You will need it if people like this keep putting in their tuppence worth. 

For what it's worth, there will be no problem with you enrolling your kids, and as I've said, in Winnipeg you must produce your paperwork. Best of luck.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

LindaDoyle said:


> In my words........Get A Life!!!!!
> 
> My experience is as I wrote above, if you both want to turn this forum into a debate then count me out. I've better things to do with my time.
> 
> ...


You just proved my point.


----------



## recee (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks to everyone that's replied or contributed to my thread.Really appreciate all your efforts. Thay have been very informative . I'm thinking of Calgary as I have family there already or Manitoba, as I also have family there. It's certainly encouraging to know that children's education is taken seriously and supported. It's the sign of a good society/ governemnt.


----------



## recee (Aug 13, 2012)

LindaDoyle said:


> If your coming here on lmo you can get the work permit and study permit at the same time, some border officials will even let your kids enter on visitor status and this will allow them attend elementary school, that's what we did the first time, but when we renewed the permits we applied for separate study visas cos we did it all online. Hope this helps.


Hi Linda, what's the IMO? I'm not sure I heard of it before.thanks a mill.


----------



## aoibhinn (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi Recee
We moved from Ireland three years ago with two kids on a Imo and placing your kids in school was relatively easy as long as you have their reports from previous schools a baptism cert if you are putting them in catholic school you should be good to go. We moved to Ontario I don't know where you are going but it was pretty easy transition. The school are excellent and the teacher pupil ratio is pretty good. It was the best move weve made . Let me know if you have other questions. Mum of 8,6 and 6 months old. good luck


----------



## recee (Aug 13, 2012)

aoibhinn said:


> Hi Recee
> We moved from Ireland three years ago with two kids on a Imo and placing your kids in school was relatively easy as long as you have their reports from previous schools a baptism cert if you are putting them in catholic school you should be good to go. We moved to Ontario I don't know where you are going but it was pretty easy transition. The school are excellent and the teacher pupil ratio is pretty good. It was the best move weve made . Let me know if you have other questions. Mum of 8,6 and 6 months old. good luck


Thanks Aoibhinn, could you please explain what the Imo is? I'm not sure I understand the process for it.


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi Recee
LMO stands for Labour Market Opinion. There is lots of information on this forum about obtaining work permit after approved LMO has been obtained. If you search the threads you will find lots of good solid advice and info there. Good luck.


----------



## aoibhinn (Aug 21, 2009)

recee said:


> Thanks Aoibhinn, could you please explain what the Imo is? I'm not sure I understand the process for it.


Hi Recee 

Lmo is labour market opinion 
As an employer, you must apply for a Labour Market Opinion (LMO) before you can hire a foreign worker or get pre-approval to hire a large number of workers.

A positive Labour Market Opinion will show that there is a need for the foreign worker to fill the job you offer and that there is no Canadian worker available to do the job.

Type in the link below it will explain it better.
Labour Market Opinion Basics 

Hope this site helps you.


----------



## recee (Aug 13, 2012)

aoibhinn said:


> Hi Recee
> 
> Lmo is labour market opinion
> As an employer, you must apply for a Labour Market Opinion (LMO) before you can hire a foreign worker or get pre-approval to hire a large number of workers.
> ...


Will do, thanks a mill.


----------



## smilingeyes (Jan 14, 2012)

LindaDoyle said:


> Hi, no its not a long process at all. Very straight forward in fact. Bring all reports from previous school and they will have a good idea what level your child is at, your child will be put into the grade he/she should be in by age. My two sobs went straight into elementary school from Ireland to here, one boy aged 9 went into grade five and other boy aged 5 went into kindergarten. The schooling here is excellent on my own opinion. Good luck.


Hi there

spoke to you earlier on year on this forum ! just to let you know that we good to go and are heading over on 16th September to Toronto. Very excited but nervous. Myself and DH are going out 1st week in September for visit and then home for a week and then back out with kids etc. has been a long process but just so worth it ! hope all going well with you ... take care and talk soon

Smiling eyes


xxxx


----------



## JOT (Aug 20, 2012)

thnx 4 share


----------



## TashT (Sep 21, 2012)

*BC schooling*

Hi all, my family are moving to BC next year from South Africa, my son will be 6 turning 7, I am desperately trying to find out if on the study visa we are getting for him we will be liable for the international rates or local rates at the government elementary school? Any advice welcome!! Thanks so much


----------



## learn ing (Feb 21, 2013)

We are coming over to Winnipeg in April. It's a speedy decision following a speedy job offer. My son is 5 and in junior infants. Daughter is 4 and in Montessori. Can anyone advise me on their likely school levels. From my reading it seems Rachel won't be old enough to start mainstream


----------



## aoibhinn (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi there 
Both your kids will be going to kindergarten ,which is like junior and senior infants they start school here at 31/2 depending when your birthday is, they go by January 1st so you may have kids starting at 41/2 in same class. We live in Ontario and jk and sk senior kindergarten they either go every other day to school, Like Monday , Wednesday and every second Friday or they do Tuesday and Thursday every second Friday. Some places are now doing full days of school. The only other thing to say is,where you live is where your kids will be schooled so pick a good place to live if you want a good school. You cant cross boundaries unless u can take the kids to school yourself otherwise they will be bused locally. We moved near four year ago and its been the best move for the kids. Good luck


----------



## learn ing (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks. Is this the same for all states? 

It'll be good if they have some kind of structure, and I can hang around looking scary trying to meet other mammies! I need to keep researching for sure


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Education is a provincial matter.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

There are no states in Canada. Provinces and territories.

You won't find many "mammies" either... Plenty of moms though. ;-)


----------



## aoibhinn (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi learning 
Lots of research needed, if you check out REALTOR.ca -Welcome put in where you are going be and you can search for schools within the area , beside places you may consider. There is normal mom and toddler groups in most areas which are nearly always free, great to meet people and good for info. they range from 0-5 years old they'll have different days for all ages. There a web site called Kijiji Winnipeg where you can buy all sorts from cars to furniture to toys to clothes for used stuff. You could search for rented accommodation on it to give you ball park prices. Kijiji is great to get stuff from. Education and Literacy › K-12 for schooling website you can check out.


----------

